# RIP Zippo



## vagabond719r (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not sure 100% if this belongs, but it only seems right. Zippos, oh how they've lost their quality. I remember ten years ago, maybe longer, I carried a particular Zippo and it took some beatings. In Birmingham, I dropped it off the roof of the old SouthTrust building. On the road, it had fallen out of my pocket as I jumped off a bridge into a river. Out of curiosity, I once placed it on a set of tracks and was shot 20 yards into the woods by an oncoming train, and through all that, it didn't finally die until about two years ago. The piece of shit that I have now won't light for shit with a new wick, new flint, refilled, and a decent rotor. Fucking 2008 model, ain't worth my life. So, that being that. Good bye Zippo, your reign was long.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 14, 2011)

yea this deffinetly belongs in the same thread as peoples friends and family that have died.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, wrong thread buddy. Could one of the mods move this to general banter?


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 17, 2011)

No disrespect meant, just trying to add a little laughter to a grim subject.


----------

